# I'll think about it. / Let me think about it.



## bailarín

안녕하세요!! I'm trying to figure out the natural way to tell a merchant at a department store: "I'll think about it" or "Let me think about it."

Here is my attempt: 생각 좀 할게요 or 생각 좀 하고 다시올게요.

Thank you!!


----------



## Kross

Hello, bailarin

If you are looking for native and mild expressions when you need to make some time before deciding to purchase some items, yours is fine. 

My favorite one is 다른 곳 좀 둘러 보고 다시 올께요. (I will come back here after browsing other shops nearby)

When this is heard, the owner of a shop thinks that the shoppers are less likely to revisit them.


----------



## bailarín

Hey, Kross!!  Thanks a lot for your reply and your additional suggestion.  I'll give it a try maybe this weekend.   Take care.


----------



## calzino

The colloquial ways of saying are:

딴 데 좀 더 보구요.

좀 더 둘러 볼게요.

좀 더 보고 올게요.


----------



## bailarín

Thank you, calzino!!  I've heard your last two suggestions being used, but I've never heard of the first one.  I'll try it out, too!! 

Take care.


----------

